# Rat Fostering?



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I've always wanted to foster a few rats at a time, certainly not babies but maybe rats who need some socialization or are older(these likely would just be adopted by myself to live out their life)

I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on doing this with the local shelter. I have two spare cages(one is perfect for younger skittish rats, and the other is large enough for four adults) and plenty of water bottles and toys.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am registered to foster any pocket pets that come in with experience with aggressive and pregnant rats listed. I have both males and females and spare cages. 

They will only call you in if they don't have enough room and would rather keep ten rats in a 5gal than call me it seems...

If there is a rat rescue they'll probably e more receptive than humane societies seem to be...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I've wanted to do this (probably after I get my number of 'my rats' down to 2-3), but sadly it seems like many of the rescues have outdated websites or no longer exist? At least, that's what I've encountered.

Not counting my main cage (for my rats only), I probably have room for 3-4 (one cage for 2, and a 10 gallon for short term housing/pregnant rats).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Daniel, I think you're close to the official Rattie Chattie rescue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

